
WhaleTail: Program to Reverse Docker Images into Dockerfiles - kumaranvpl
https://github.com/P3GLEG/WhaleTail
======
ntw1103
This is pretty awesome. I built it and gave it a try. Where I work, there are
a number of docker images for which the Dockerfile has been lost. On the
tasklist is recreating Dockerfiles. I built the down stream images from the
Dockerfile output by WhaleTail and ran it through the full test suite. 1
missed out of 159 passed. Woot.

